

Studying failure: What I learned from a Kickstarter project that failed… badly - dewittn
http://kickstarterguide.com/2012/08/16/studying-failure-what-i-learned-from-a-kickstarter-project-that-failed-badly/

======
citricsquid
A common theme on HN is that ideas don't matter and execution is everything,
but I think the author is mistaken in this case and the problem with this
project was not his video or his methods of sharing, but that his idea just
wasn't something anyone was interested in.

Does anyone reading this blog post think "whoa, that really is a great idea I
would have backed if only I had heard about it!"?

~~~
TillE
> ideas don't matter

Not quite. The point is that there are a lot of potentially good ideas, not
that all ideas are good, and that execution makes the difference between
success and failure.

IMO, this does sound like a potentially interesting project, though the
writing is pretty bad. Would I personally fund it? No. But check out the
photography projects that are successful. Kickstarter's a big place with a lot
of different people.

[http://www.kickstarter.com/discover/categories/photography/s...](http://www.kickstarter.com/discover/categories/photography/successful?ref=more#p1)

